# Voiceless consonant followed by a voiced consonant



## Ali Smith

Shalom, I know people pronounce לסגור (to close) as lizgor. Does this phenomenon occur elsewhere? For example, how do you pronounce להסביר (to explain)?

thanks!


----------



## Drink

I think most people would say lehazbir. But one thing to remember is that this happens naturally and most people don't even notice they're doing it.


----------



## slus

I never heard anyone say lizgor


----------



## Drink

slus said:


> I never heard anyone say lizgor



Say it naturally in a sentence without thinking about it, and you might notice that you actually say it that way.


----------



## Ali Smith

slus said:


> I never heard anyone say lizgor



Really? What about liskor then? Something’s  gotta give, you know! “Lisgor” is almost impossible to pronounce unless you speak very slowly.


----------



## Abaye

I agree with @slus. We *think* lehasbir, lisgor, and therefore this is what we say.
Maybe the surroundings makes it sound differently or occasionally be pronounced slightly differently but this is insignificant.

If someone said to me lehazbir להזביר I may think he wants to do זובור.


----------



## Techref

Ali Smith said:


> Shalom, I know people pronounce לסגור (to close) as lizgor. Does this phenomenon occur elsewhere? For example, how do you pronounce להסביר (to explain)?
> 
> thanks!



כמו הוזכר שמעל
Lehasbir : להסביר


----------



## bazq

Ali Smith said:


> Shalom, I know people pronounce לסגור (to close) as lizgor. Does this phenomenon occur elsewhere? For example, how do you pronounce להסביר (to explain)?
> 
> thanks!



Exactly as you would expect, [lehazbir] 
Obviously, people can and do say [lehasbir], this doesn't change the fact that this occurs, even if our brains are totally oblivious to it.
As to whether this phenomenon (assimilation) occurs elsewhere, it does. Everywhere.

זקן [zaken] זקנה [skena]
סבתא /savta/ , pronounced [safta]
נשבר /nishbar/ , pronounced [nijbar]      *j as in the English s in /vision/


----------

